# Old River - Kayak fishing



## azzolinm (Oct 7, 2014)

We recently bought a place on the river side of Perdido Key. I plan to bring my kayak and fish. Does anyone have experience with any portion of the river from the Ono bridge to the eastern tip of Ono? What would be biting this time of year and what should I fish with? I've fished the docs plenty of times with shrimp but all we seem to catch is Ladyfish.


----------



## Angryturkey (Jul 17, 2014)

In my experience, if you are catching ladys you are in the right spot. Ladyfish seem to go where the bait is and that means there are likely to be some more palatable predators in the area too. 
I have fished that area a couple of times now and struck out both times. I fished the flat on the north side of Perdido key state park just across from Rabbit island. There is a nice grass flat combine with a dropoff from the dredging. The first time, the water looked active with fish, however we were rained out about a half-hour after we arrived. 
Going further West, I often see folks with flounder rigs at night and have heard that that is the spot for them.
One thing I have learned is pay attention to the tide charts! Moving tides are the best and I often use different bait placement/fishing locations depending on the direction of the tides (wind can also help if the wind is in the same direction as the tides). Incoming tides move fish into the bays and bayous, while outgoing tides flush bait out of small pools and marshes.
I will be interested in how you do out there as I have been eyeing that spot for a while.
d


----------



## Aqua Legend (Jun 22, 2011)

I have access to a dock in Old River and have and have caught a number of redfish and speckled trout over the past month. I even caught a small Spanish Mackerel about a week ago. The Pinfish instantly strip any kind of cut bait or market shrimp so I have been using artificials. The evenings have worked best. The redfish I caught right near shore to about 2 to 3 feet of water and the trout I caught in about 4 ft.


----------



## hjorgan (Sep 30, 2007)

I live across the river. The florida side has some great redfish docks. There's a community about mid-way that has good flounder in the fall.


----------

